# Good Mixtape Sites



## dude2348 (Feb 14, 2009)

What good mixtape download sites are there? i normally use either datpiff or livemixtapes but ill branch out to others when i cant find what im lookin for but normally thats through searchin. so anyway wats another good site to find good underground mixtapes?


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 14, 2009)

dubstep.fm

You can listen live if you like, but I prefer downloading the archives so I can skip things I don't like.
http://archive.dubstep.fm/


----------

